# Fiona takes her meds



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Tonight I tried mixing the Baytril in some applesauce...it was a big hit! :lol: 






























Must get every last drop!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

That is so adorable! She's such a feminine looking rat.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

what kind of rat is rose?


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> what kind of rat is rose?


Rose is a beige bareback (bareback is basically a hooded without the stripe.)

She is actually darker in person. And Lana, who is a blue hoodie, is lighter. The flash on my camera messes with their colors.

edit:typo


----------



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

I love the little spot on her belly!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

rocky has some spots on his belly...i thought they were the cutest thig ever..... *sigh* i hope my boys have found loving homes already. (i took them to a shelter cuz i couldnt pay for a vet if they needed it.... they deserved better than me)


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Lol...I love her tunmy spot too! :lol:


----------



## allynpsych (Sep 12, 2007)

Every time I read this topic title I think "That's a great name for a children's book"!  Grin.

Glad you girl does so well with that.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Haha that's cute i had to use the same technique when trying to get my kitten to take her meds! =p


----------

